# Agile Intrepid Dual Standard 8 Charcoal (Review + Pictures)



## remorse is for the dead (Mar 11, 2009)

*Features:*
Ash Body 
Maple fretboard 
3 piece maple bolt on neck with 15 radius
Width 2 ¼ at the nut 
No inlays on the neck
Position markers on the side of the neck
Scale Length: 28.625 24 jumbo frets 
Cepheus "Alpha" passive pickup in the bridge position Cepheus "Beta" in the neck position
Master volume and tone and 3 way switch 
String through body 
Grover Tuners with 18-1 ratio 
Graphite Nut 
Polyurethane Finish 
String gauges: .009, .012, .015, .022, .030, .040, .054, .072 

*Sound:*
The stock pick ups sound really good and are very clear. The F# string sounds a little muddy, I need a higher gauge for more tension. The neck pick up sounds really good in clear settings, is my favorite.

*Action, Fit, & Finish*:
The guitar came in a playable shape, tuned it up, action was set really nice, I tried lowering it a bit more but I started to get some buzzing. Intonation was a little off, but I managed to set it with the stock strings, I'll get new strings in a couple of days and see how it goes. There was no damage whatsoever, all the hardware is tightly mounted, there are no sharp frets, the top was properly bookmatched, routing and pick up height are excellent.

*Reliability/Durability*
This guitar is built like a tank, heavy, robust, the finish might show some chips, is not thick, is just stained. I don't gig, but if I did I'd get a back up, better safe than sorry. I'd also get straplocks.

*Customer Support*
You know Kurt is the man.

*Overall Rating*
First impression, "_It ain't black enough!_" The stain is brigher that the previous run, it sorta looks like an olive green mixed with smokey gray :ughup: This guitar easily gets a 10. I'd like to add that there was a little mix up, I was buying a single pick up Intrepid, from SevenSting.org member "_Gunshow86de_" but to our surprise, the dual pick up showed up, I can't complaint, I paid $535.00 for a $639.00 guitar. :bigthumb:

*Pictures:*


----------



## Mundas (Mar 11, 2009)

Damn nice guitar dude, great finish Congrats
I love maple fretboard


----------



## GazPots (Mar 11, 2009)

Thats the first Agile Intrepid stain i like the look of. The headstock shots look fantastic. 


Looks great mate. Lovely clean looking maple too. Just sets it all off.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 11, 2009)

Damn, that looks good. Give it back NOW! Seriously though, I hope you enjoy. I know I'm enjoying my pro.


----------



## remorse is for the dead (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks! Trade for one of your dogs?


----------



## setsuna7 (Apr 10, 2009)

Great guitar!!! where did u buy this,and how much? pls reply!!!


----------



## TimothyLeary (Apr 10, 2009)

I wanna one ! fuckintastic.


----------



## CrashRG (Apr 10, 2009)

goddamn you guys........I've been getting serious GAS for an Agile lately.......today is the worst flare up I've had. Being jobless doesnt help matters any. I don't consider myself a good enough guitarist for a 7, let alone 8......but damn so soo soooooo purty this is. Do Want.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Apr 12, 2009)

nice axe..


----------



## Sanitarium31 (Apr 5, 2011)

How high is the output on the cepheus pickups?


----------



## AWAX (Apr 6, 2011)

Looking to get one of these bad boys...

Hows the fret access? Did you buy this blind? Is there anyway you could EQ your amp to clear up the muddiness? Or is there another more permanent way to clean up that F#?

Regardless, sick guitar. HNGD!

(First post here. Been lurking for a while)


----------



## technomancer (Apr 6, 2011)

Guys, the thread is 2 years old. If you have questions post to the Agile 8 string sticky... or better yet try reading / searching it as it's probably already been talked about.


----------

